# Uber app on Samsung Galaxy S



## nycthekid (Dec 17, 2014)

I have the original samsung galaxy s, the first one which is years old. I download the uber app and the file size is only about 100 kb. It says its installed but everytime i load the app it freezes on a blue background screen with the uber logo in the middle. I dont know what to do. Any advice?


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

I read somewhere that the age of the phone should be no more than a year.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

You should use the uber issued iphone. I use the iPhone they charge us for because I don't want to ruin my Personal phone by using it all day.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

nycthekid said:


> I have the original samsung galaxy s, the first one which is years old. I download the uber app and the file size is only about 100 kb. It says its installed but everytime i load the app it freezes on a blue background screen with the uber logo in the middle. I dont know what to do. Any advice?


If your running the OS version Kit Kat (4.4.2), you should be good. It's hard to tell what's happening even if the app is just "freezing".

The app installer package may be 100 kb, the app itself is around 15.1 MB and the data stored is around 3.21mb. the cache for the app is sitting around 101mb. So in reality you need around 200mb of space to run the app.


----------

